# 30-06 ammo $40



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Three boxes of ammo 
Half of the 180gr has been shot.
Only two of the 150gr and Hornady custom lite have been shot. So pretty much full boxes








Live in South Jordan
Justin 435-632-7765
Willing to trade for one box of accutip 150gr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

